# The Maiden Run - Elmer's 43



## JMI (Jan 26, 2010)

First time on air:





The reversing gear is is very slick. Go Elmer!!!

Jim


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 26, 2010)

Congratulations on your successful build! :bow: :bow: :bow:

I just love it. Almost all brass construction too from what I see in the video.

Bet you have quite a few hours invested, but it was well worth it.

-MB


----------



## hobby (Jan 26, 2010)

very nice build, and nice choice of brass too.
Looks real sharp.

Like you said the reverse function, smooooth.


----------



## seagar (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks great.Something to be proud of.I like the all brass look. th_wav

Ian(seagar)

Coffs Harbour 
Australia.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 26, 2010)

Beautiful build Jim! Thm: 

Rick


----------



## ksouers (Jan 26, 2010)

Great looking and running engine, Jim!

Congratulations!


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 26, 2010)

Great engine Jim. Those who can build a whole engine of brass deserve a big :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## slick95 (Jan 26, 2010)

Very Nice build , Way to go Jim.  :bow: :bow: :bow:

Jeff


----------



## ironman (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks super and love the reversing. Great work. Ray


----------



## BigBore (Jan 26, 2010)

.

*$*uper impre*$$*ive *BRA$$ *con*$*truction and *$*imply a *$*en*$*ational gallery *$*equence of photo*$. $$$*uper!

Seriously, very inspirational to a beginner "wannabe" like myself. Thanks for posting. The Photobucket gallery is truly appreciated. Good karma! 

I am curious about the carbide inserts that you are using. They aren't true triangles like the ones I've seen so far. (remember, beginner) Are they notched like that for getting into constricted or confined spaces? What are they called?

Again, thanks for the build and photo gallery. I love brass. (except for shining it for 20 yrs in the Army) Thm:

Ed

.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice Jim.

Now I feel a bit ashamed. My own engine runs back and forth...but not that easily or cleanly. ;D

Beautiful engine. Congratulations.


----------



## cobra428 (Jan 26, 2010)

Very Nice Jim. She's a beauty :bow: :bow: :bow:

Tony


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks very nice, Jim, and runs well, too. Good job!

Dean


----------



## JMI (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks to all for the kind words of encouragement.

Ed, the inserts you are referring to are for thread cutting (60*):






that are at my job site. Can't give you any more info about them at the moment - will take a closer look at them when I get back to work next week. They do a great job.

Zee, I had number of other engines under my belt before doing Elmer's 43. Plus I had the benefit of your well documented build. We were working on the same thing but starting from different places.

Jim
P.S. I love brass - freshly cut it shines like gold :big:


----------

